# My De-Riceification...56k NO



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got tired of my body kit...i got tired of my fiberglass box....and my ugly engine....so here it is....

before









after

















before









after---old pic, but same thing, just no nitrous









before









after









im just not into that shit anymore. i still have the fiberglass box and all the eqmt, as well as the kit...so if i ever change my mind, i can put them all back in in a few hours...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looks better imo... 

i also notice you put a fitting in for water cooling on the turbo but have no line connected to it... you should do that.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

All the changes definitely improved the look of your car, nicely done Tommy! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> looks better imo...
> 
> i also notice you put a fitting in for water cooling on the turbo but have no line connected to it... you should do that.



i have the lines and fittings, but im a lill hazy as to how i hook them up...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

tap into the lines running through the TB but don't bypass the TB altogether because the coolant needs to run through there.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> tap into the lines running through the TB but don't bypass the TB altogether because the coolant needs to run through there.



i know i need to connect them to the TB coolant lines, but do i simply shove the new water line into the old one, and clamp it on? man, i bet this has been discussed 2739264 times haha


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

get some male-male barb fittings that fit whatever size hose you're using and the oem hoses on the TB... you can get the barb in different sizes so one size can be 1/4" and the other 3/8". you just have to figure out how to run the circuit. flow doesn't matter which direction just plug the turbo in in series.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now if only i could find the water lines...they are layin around here somewhere haha. thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you order from AN plumbing be sure to wash out the lines with some solvent first... there is some crap from inside the lines that on first use float around in your coolant and wind up in your overfill bottle... its like oil or something...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got tired of my body kit...i got tired of my fiberglass box....and my ugly engine....so here it is....
> 
> im just not into that shit anymore. i still have the fiberglass box and all the eqmt, as well as the kit...so if i ever change my mind, i can put them all back in in a few hours...


the car looks definitly different, i think the problem with your body kit was that the front bumper was curving up right where the tires were, at least thats what it looks like in the picture. What body kit series is that? I got my GTR and i think it flows with the car much better. At first i was gonna go for something agressive but then my friends convinced me to get the GTR beacause it looks clean, they were right


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good, except the front bumper looks a little faded. is it like that or is it the pics?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the bumper does look like its faded, forgot to paint it? lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its primered!!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its primered!!!!


lol, thats what i figured


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just bought se-r sideskirts, so im gonna paint it all at once of course...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice!!! going for somewhat of the sleeper look!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i just bought se-r sideskirts, so im gonna paint it all at once of course...


are you gonna paint the car as well or you just gonna drop it off at the shop and tell them to only paint the skirts and the front bumper?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> are you gonna paint the car as well or you just gonna drop it off at the shop and tell them to only paint the skirts and the front bumper?



well, i paid $1200 to have my car painted a lil over ayear ago...sooo..ill prolly just get the bumpers and sides painted


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well, i paid $1200 to have my car painted a lil over ayear ago...sooo..ill prolly just get the bumpers and sides painted


how did that 1k paint job look? I would say good hehe
what paint did you get? Just plain black or was it one of those high end black paints?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

basic black...but 3 coats, plus 3 clears...i was not impressed...paint was good. but the painter sucked ass


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I've never seen your car before, looks good man.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Shawn said:


> I've never seen your car before, looks good man.



thanks plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaya


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

props yo


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah needs paint bitch.......lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it needs a pulley, eyebrows, suspension installed, a working oil pressure gauge, bodywork...it needs alot haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ummmm Painted rims, Turbo Cams , T28, GRILLLLLLLLL, LOL just messin with ya.......Dont worry my list is much longer than yours........AND sell me that BOX YOOOOOO....LOL


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> ummmm Painted rims, Turbo Cams , T28, GRILLLLLLLLL, LOL just messin with ya.......Dont worry my list is much longer than yours........AND sell me that BOX YOOOOOO....LOL



fuck those cams...i mean, i want em, but i dont wanna have to send in the damn ecu...


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

The body kit is the Streetweapon drift kit, I think it looks cool as hell.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> The body kit is the Streetweapon drift kit, I think it looks cool as hell.



yea...street weapons went out of business, so all thats left are the cheap ass knock offs...


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

that engine bay looks tight blacked out. very uniformed.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks much
much better


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> that engine bay looks tight blacked out. very uniformed.



its actually dark gunmetal with a silver composite. i love it.

thanks man


----------

